# What does it mean to never feel better on thyroid meds?



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I was told at 20 years old I was hypothyroid, just plain hypothyroidism. I was on meds for a few years and now at the age of 24 I've been off for a year and some because I was told I no longer have it. I also have a positive ANA and high ra factor. But been told they're false positives and by the rhuemy. He said it could possible mean a developing hashimotos autoimmune. I just want to feel like me again. I have scary mental symptoms and physical ones as well. I'm up all night reading trying to find what's wrong with me and find help. I feel so helpless. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks everyone. August. Tsh 2.390 Zulu/ml normal: 00.270 ulU/ml - 4.200 ulu/ ml t4 00.77 ng/dL 
Normal range: 00.6 ng/dL - 1.6 ng/dL 
T4, Total	5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL	9.4 
T3 Uptake Ratio	22.5 - 37.0 %	35.4 
Free T4 by Dialysis/Mass Spec	0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL	1.14 Thyroglobulin Ab	<40.0 U/mL	<20.0


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You really really should get an ultra-sound of your thyroid! Seriously!

Hugs,


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I have one scheduled Andros the following week. I'll keep you updated. My Dr felt a lump but then said people thyroid is shaped differently so it was nothing so I asked for a referall for an ultrasound. Do you have anymore links to share, perhaps the mental illness part of hypothyroidism and aching joints?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should have an ultrasound of your thyroid.

So, is the plan to start back up on the meds? Or.....?


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Joplin- so far its not the plan for the Doctors. They're going by tsh and say I'm in normal range. So no thyroid problem.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, generally, not feeling well on thyroid meds means you have a doctor who is a TSH worshiper...or, at least not willing to think outside the box. Your response above confirms that you do not have the right doctor to treat you. Are you able to get a second opinion?


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I've had more than a second opinion. I've been dealing with this for 4 years, have been to numerous Drs and tried upping and lowing the dosage and have never felt better. That's why I feel so hopeless now, though I try not to. I've been to mostly every kind of Dr and all the have to offer is antidepressants..which I'm now considering.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was lucky enough to hit the jackpot (more or less) the first time around, but there are plenty of folks here who have had to (to borrow the phrase) kiss a lot of frogs before they found their doctor.

The first question you should ask is if the doctors test free t3. If they don't, move on.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah the first thing they say is you look healthy. I think if you try antidepressants your symptoms will go away. I'm trying to be strong God knows but I really feel helpless. Im starting to believe its no "good drs out there" I wish its was better knowledge in medical school about thyroid disorders so none of us would surfer. You're super lucky to find the right Dr the first time. I'm hesitant to even share my symptoms with drs now. I just ask for tests and tell them I think thyroid is still an issue. sorry to keep going on. Just a lot on my mind. But thanks. I'll let you know how the ultrasound goes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post some additional thyroid lab's that you have had run - say the last 2 years please.



> Free T4 by Dialysis/Mass Spec 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL 1.14


Goal is 3/4 of range, you are not even at 1/2 range which is 1.3. If you optimal at 3/4 of range your FT-4 lab should be 1.55.

Also, TSH goal is 1, yours is much higher than 1 and even though in "range" TSH is too high.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my results from March 2012 
TSH -1.716 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 0.350-4.500 
FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2 
FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80

July 2012 
TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500) 
FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80) 
FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2) 
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00) 
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml)

Here's from SEPT 2012 
T4, Total 9.4 5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL 
T3 Uptake Ratio 35.4 22.5 - 37.0 % 
TSH 6.055 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL 
Free T4 1.14 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Jan 2014. T3 total 80.0- 204.0 (110.4) t4 0.80-1.80. (0.97). Tsh 0.350-4.50 ( 2.423)


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Thyroglobulin Ab	<40.0 U/mL	<20.0 - this was almost a year ago. 
These are labs when I first got diagnosed. FREE T-3	2.3 - 4.2 pg/mL (2.6) 
Free T4 by Dialysis/Mass Spec	0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL	(1.09)

T4, Total	5.0 - 12.5 ug/dL	9.4 
T3 Uptake Ratio	22.5 - 37.0 %	35.4 
TSH	0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL	6.055 
Free T4 by Dialysis/Mass Spec	0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL	1.14 these are 9 months ago.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I was off meds in Jan. I have more.but have to get them all together.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

All of your labs have you hypo.

Completely under-medicated and nowhere near 3/4 range in Free T-4 and Free T-3.

You never answered if you have had an ultrasound of your thyroid.



> Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
> 
> Thyroglobulin Ab <40.0 U/mL <20.0 - this was almost a year ago.


Thyroglobulin is a tumor marker - you absolutely must get a ultrasound.

http://endocrinediseases.org/thyroid/thyroid_tests.shtml#5


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Im sorry, I have an ultrasound schedule next week. I never had one done all of this time.I tried reading Octivas' post about understanding the labs but the links aren't working for me. Thanks for taking the time to respond, you will never understand what it means to me.I figured they would be hypo I just don't know how to find a good Dr that's my issue.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I love reading. I never knew that may mean a tumor. This information is very helpful.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I just don't know how to find a good Dr that's my issue.


Unfortunately - a good doctor is a needle in a haystack.

This might be a good link for a surgeon. My surgeon was #1.

http://endocrinediseases.org/thyroid/surgery_surgeon.shtml


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you so much youre so helpful and resourceful. I'm now thinking..is it possible that it is indeed a nodule/tumor on my thyroid and its causing my positive ANA? I don't want to jump ahead of myself Still something to think about. But I definitely know that finding a good thyroid Dr is extremely tough. I've been endocrinologist to regular Drs and most of them were all clueless.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everybody here's a quick update. I had to reschedule the thyroid ultrasound I was scheduled at the wrong location some type of mishap. Buy I will be there next Wednesday. I saw my old Dr today because I fainted and he takes same day appt. He told me that thyroid problems rarely cause mental issues unless its severe. And think I have a neurological issue and says its probably MS. Because of my Ana and ra factor. So I have to see both of these the week after. But still told him I wanted labs while I was there so I'll post those soon. Any feedback or help is wanted. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He told me that thyroid problems rarely cause mental issues unless its severe.


Is this the same doctor thats been pushing you to take anti depressants?

I was told for 18 months by a doctor to take anti depressants - mind you I told this doctor I thought I had a thyroid issue. My Gyno ran the tests I wanted and referred me back to my GP who then referred me to en Endo.

I was hyper and my mental health was directly impacted but not as much as when I was medically induced to being hypo. I call baloney on your doctor - thyroid imbalance in itself can cause mental issues.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I call baloney, too.

I've always struggled with anxiety, but it is so much more managable without a thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

THYROID AND BIPOLAR
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

I certainly do have "stuff!" God bless!


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovlkn thanks for your story..it really helps me to not feel alone or "crazy" I feel dumb going back to him but at least I got some blood work out of him. Im just trying to get to the bottom of this. My used rate is showing inflammation along with the ana and ra factor...its stressing. I just still think its thyroid related. I have a appt with a Dr in the new year who I found from another patient that he is great with thyroid issues..so I'm trying to be hopeful there.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Joplin thanks all these mental changes hit me at once and was scary.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Andros thank you so much..wow who would know this little gland control so much. Do you have any stuff for interpreting the labs? I tried to open the ones in the labs session but the links aren't working for me. Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Try copying and pasting the links into your browser.

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs are what you are most interested in to find out what your thyroid hormone is in your system at the time of draw.

Your current doctor has been running alot of useless tests - they all do - probably because that's the option for a thyroid panel on the lab request they use.

Alot of the time they need to write in Free T-3 because it rarely is pre printed on lab sheets.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's are my results for Wednesday. Tsh 1.830 ( 0.450-4.500 uiu/m). Ft4- 1.03 ( 0.82-1.77 ng/ml). Ft 3.1 ( 2.0- 4.4 pg/ml) and My Ana is now negative and ra has fallen in range also inflammation is gone. Mind you I'm not on any thyroid meds.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Andros--- its still not working for me


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good grief! I am sorry you fainted. Are you unhurt from that episode? I hope?

Weds. it is then. We will be waiting w/bated breath.

Sending hugs your way!


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Andros thank God I'm fine. How about the labs above you that I took Wednesday that just passed are they fine?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Just Google Dr. Richard Hall. You will turn up plenty!


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Andros I think we're confusing each other. I wanted to known how to interpret labs results. I pulled up Dr Richard Hill and while its a lot of helpful information it doesn't have anything about learning to read lab ranges for thyroid. I also posted some labs recently that I received back this Monday which are all in range and I've been off of meds. So what do you think of those?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

loveishere said:


> Here's are my results for Wednesday. Tsh 1.830 ( 0.450-4.500 uiu/m). Ft4- 1.03 ( 0.82-1.77 ng/ml). Ft 3.1 ( 2.0- 4.4 pg/ml) and My Ana is now negative and ra has fallen in range also inflammation is gone. Mind you I'm not on any thyroid meds.


Here's how I would read these labs -

TSH: You probably want this to be pretty close to 1. The lower the better, but not much lower than 1 in most cases. (If you've had thyroid cancer, then you want it closer to 0.) Most "modern" ranges go up to 3, not 4.5. Your TSH isn't horrible.

FT4: Many people feel best when this number is at about 75% of their lab's range. With that understanding, you're a bit low.

FT3: Similar to FT4, many people feel best at about 75% of the range. You are just under 50% of the range, so you're a bit low here, too.

What thyroid meds were you on previously, and how long ago? (My apologies if you posted this already...I'm feeling a bit too lazy to look.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in agreement with Octavia's interpretation. Your numbers are a smidge low...nothing earth shattering, but not picture perfect, in the strictest sense, either.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks you both! Are they low enough to cause symptoms or to be considered hypothyroid? Octavia to answer your question I was in 75 MCG Levo before and 30 mg NP thyroid and never felt better. The last time I was on meds was about a 14 months ago.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible. I would really be interested in that ultrasound and then plan the next steps from there.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

loveishere said:


> Thanks you both! Are they low enough to cause symptoms or to be considered hypothyroid? Octavia to answer your question I was in 75 MCG Levo before and 30 mg NP thyroid and never felt better. The last time I was on meds was about a 14 months ago.


When you say you "never felt better" do you mean "I never really felt good on the medicine" or "I felt so good it was like I'd never felt better than I did at that time"?

If it's the first interpretation, then I'm wondering if it's time to look for other possibilities for why you are feeling bad. Your labs aren't terrible. You've tried a couple of different thyroid meds and didn't feel better. Like joplin said, it's possible it's a thyroid issue, but it could also be other things.

What other possibilities have you and your doctor considered or tested for?


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

When I first started to feel bad..that was all that showed up in my blood work. Then a year later a high RA factor then two.months ago a positive ANA...then last Wednesday my Ana I'd now negative and my Ra factor is in range and Crp and all other test for lupus and etc are normal. Based on the labs. I saw about three rheumatologist an they say its a false positives. But my fatigue is so real and the mental symptoms are the worst for me. Its like my head is in constant fog, I can't remember things, can't concentrate, anxiety, depression all came out of no where and trouble breathing and weight gain. But all is normal. So now I'm thinking its all in my head. I wanted to make sure it was absolutely nothing else before I tried antidepressants.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I see.

ANA and RA are outside of my scope of understanding, so I'll defer to others here who are more knowledgeable. Having said that, however, let's think for a moment about the possibility that it is "all in your head" as you suggest. Have you seen a psychiatrist? A good psychiatrist, who is an M.D., will likely want to rule out potential physical causes. And he/she might have some insights the other docs you've seen haven't thought of.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Octavia. Our medical system where I currently live list any possible diagnosis on your record where every Dr you go to will see it. And its hsrdbto find a good Dr so I haven't saw a psychiatrist. I was thinking of see a therapist though. Just to vent and get their point of view..I was waiting until all other possibilities were eliminated. I just think they're quick to say label someone. And most Drs I see here think thyroid issues doesn't really cause mental symptoms. So I kinda gave up.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh and I never felt better as in a difference on thyroid meds. I was on 50 MCG for almost a year then 75 MCG levo 85 mvg for a month then NP thyroid for two months 30 mg and then taken off. I never felt relief.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

loveishere said:


> And most Drs I see here think thyroid issues doesn't really cause mental symptoms. So I kinda gave up.


My experiences and the experiences of many others here would indicate that they are wrong about this.

I was JUST thinking last night about how my husband has been driving me crazy lately. I have been VERY irritable and annoyed. I was starting to blame it on being overworked, but then last night, I started to think about it a bit more, and I'm thinking I might have creeped up into the hyperthyroid range with my drugs. It makes sense because of the irritability and the heart palpitations I've been experiencing. I need to ask for some labwork. But my point is that yes, thyroid issues DO cause mental issues for many of us.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That was in reference to the other links that would not work for you. I did not realize you meant the lab interpretation links.

Hugs,


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Octavia you're absolutely right but if my levels aren't that bad like you guys say and the Drs feel its not enough to be put on meds or to be considered hypothyroidism.. then all is left is a mental issue


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

loveishere said:


> Here's my results from March 2012
> TSH -1.716 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 0.350-4.500
> FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2 *3.72 is 3/4 of range*
> FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80 *1.55 is 3/4 of range*
> ...





> Jan 2014. T3 total 80.0- 204.0 (110.4) *HYPO * t4 0.80-1.80. (0.97) *1.55 is 3/4 of range HYPO* . Tsh 0.350-4.50 ( 2.423)





> Posted 06 December 2014 - 11:12 AM
> 
> Thyroglobulin Ab <40.0 U/mL <20.0 - this was almost a year ago.
> These are labs when I first got diagnosed. FREE T-3 2.3 - 4.2 pg/mL (2.6) *3.72 is 3/4 of range HYPO*
> ...


Going by these 2 labs which tell the active thyroid hormone in your system...

FREE -T3 3.1 (FLAG REFERENCE RANGE) 2.3-4.2 *3.72 is 3/4 of range*
FREE -T4 1.02 (FLAG REFERNCE RANGE) 0.80-1.80 *1.55 is 3/4 of range*

You are HYPO - you are having mental issues because you have been HYPO for a long time. you are NOT even close to 3/4 of range.

How many more years of labs do you have copies of? Put them on a spread sheet and you will see the pattern. If while on replacement medications your FT-4 and FT-3 were not pushing up toward 3/4 of range then you were HYPO then as well.

You my poor girl are just another casualty of inept medical professionals - willing to write you a prescription for anti depressants to SHUT YOU UP.

Please keep looking for a doctor who is willing to treat the issue - your low thyroid function.

Go see a therapist in the mean time - it helps.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

LOvlkn thank you so much for your awesome advice. I just don't know anymore. I don't feel like myself so I don't trust myself. I'm just stuck between a rock and a hard place. Sometimes I don't know if I'm going to make it through the night I awake in so much pain. I pretend everything is fine when its not. And my family especially my Mom think something is mentally wrong with me because I'm always going to the Dr. They agree with the Dr. I myself feel like I'm pushing things. I have so many weird and strange symptoms and have been told it could be so many different terrible things. I mean life changing and threatening. I have a bunch of labs I will post. I've been suffering for so long...you can only imagine. Sometimes..I want to give up. Becausenit hurts so deep. How do I convince Drs? I've been to Drs with tears in my eyes and they don't listen. I've wasted so much money and time. If I'm within lab ranges they won't treat me. So what am I to do?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How many doctors have you seen about your issues?



> Oh and I never felt better as in a difference on thyroid meds. I was on 50 MCG for almost a year then 75 MCG levo 85 mvg for a month then NP thyroid for two months 30 mg and then taken off. I never felt relief.


Why not go back to the doctor who prescribed these medications to you?


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I've seen about 10 or maybe more. I was first prescribed medicine by the hospital because I couldn't breathe and they discovered the issue first. Then 6 months later I saw an endo and he had me on 50 MCG leco for the longest. I then same other Drs and two of them were associates and decided to take me off of meds to see if that was causing my symptoms in case I didn't need the meds. And I was taken off for 6 months ( dumb of me to come off but I was desperate and thought maybe it was a cause) then so they rested and said I didn't need the meds and maybe it was just a bad fluctuation at the time. So as I mentioned earlier everything is kept on record here each time you see a Dr so that's pretty much stuck there. And if I ask to be put on meds now. They think I'm a hypochondriac or wanting meds to loose weight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 0.350 - 4.50 uIU/mL 6.055


TSH is extremely high and out of range. If this lab was 9 months ago - go back to that doctor and point out the high TSH and hand hum a list of physical symptoms you are having. If you have to - print out the link info that has been posted. Talk - they may eventually listen.

With that high a TSH and symptoms - they have to do something.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I just wrote my Dr a letter and added things you guys said about the ranges so hopefully he'll agree to work with me. Fingers crossed


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovlkn those labs were from the hospital when I first got diagnosed and put on meds. I don't remember who the Dr was. But all my labs are in the system so other Drs see them but still don't think to do anything.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You said you were having difficulty breathing - what did they say that was?

Anxiety can sometimes feel like someone is pushing on your chest, thus making it hard to catch your breath. Anxiety can occur if you are hypo or hyper - it's one of the cross over symptoms I hear most people experience.

I really hope for your sake you can get back onto levothyroxine. It sounds to me like you were never properly medicated on it since your symptoms never resolved.

Hang in there...


----------



## Redcattoo (Dec 16, 2014)

I kind of understand where you are coming from in feeling like you never feel better even when being treated. I have gone through cycles of going off my thyroid meds just because I feel no different in my opinion on or off them. Our bodies are complicated and I also think over time when we have been out of balance for so long we also have natural coping mechanisms and thought patterns that don't shift so easily just because we now get treated.

I am in a cycle of seeing if I can ever feel what I consider is better. Seeing if I can feel more energized on 9 hours of sleep, feel generally happier, feel motivated to care about things, to feel less irritable at everyone and everything in my life, along the way maybe get a bit of sex drive, and maybe some day not worry about every little calorie that goes in my mouth. And it would be nice to not be the one that is always complaining about being cold when everyone else is comfortable.

My goal right now is to work with my Dr to get my Free T3 and Free T4 into the upper 75% of reference range first. Along with this have them monitor my Vitamin D and Ferritin levels. I am actively trying to get more sunlight daily as I know I am prone to the symptoms of Seasonal Affective Disorder when the days get shorter. This is why I have to believe beyond thyroid something related to sleep cycles/sunlight as my issues seem to become more heightened for me during short winter months. I don't believe in my heart that thyroid will be my only answer to feeling better once I get my labs in the upper 75% of reference range, but I also know if I don't rule it out that I can't easily start on the next layer either. I do believe, since I have hypo due to Hashi's that my immune system and other hormones over time have adapted in such a way other layers will need to be addressed to ever truly feel a change in what my issues are.

Once my thyroid is in the upper 75%, then I will move onto ruling out other things, but I figure it is a puzzle and I need to at least get the pieces I know into place first.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> You said you were having difficulty breathing - what did they say that was?
> 
> Anxiety can sometimes feel like someone is pushing on your chest, thus making it hard to catch your breath. Anxiety can occur if you are hypo or hyper - it's one of the cross over symptoms I hear most people experience.
> 
> ...


When shortness of breath first started to happen and gradually got worse, i was rushed to the E.R. and the Drs there told me it was because hypothyroidism and the meds will make it go away. It didn't ever dissappear and I had several breathing test done and failed them all, the only thing they could find was a heart murmur and give me an inhaler. It could be anxiety, but i was told only hyper causes anxiety.

My mental symptoms that are more worrisome are the depression, feeling like my head is full or in a fog, can't focus, memory issues, change of personailty, irriabilty, feeling like I'm about to fall into a coma- it seriously feel like i have a small piece of brain and can't access the rest, feeling out of touch with me and reality,headaches, feeling like i'm in a dreamstate & forgetting words to say..

My mental symptoms are hair falling out, extreme fatigue and tiredness, i can sleep for 10 hrs and still feel tired, always need naps, aching legs, joint pain, weight gain, tremors, those are the main troublesome symptoms and I've been told its nothing..and depression causes all of this. I just know I wasn't depressed before I was extremely happy.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Redcattoo said:


> I kind of understand where you are coming from in feeling like you never feel better even when being treated. I have gone through cycles of going off my thyroid meds just because I feel no different in my opinion on or off them. Our bodies are complicated and I also think over time when we have been out of balance for so long we also have natural coping mechanisms and thought patterns that don't shift so easily just because we now get treated.
> 
> I am in a cycle of seeing if I can ever feel what I consider is better. Seeing if I can feel more energized on 9 hours of sleep, feel generally happier, feel motivated to care about things, to feel less irritable at everyone and everything in my life, along the way maybe get a bit of sex drive, and maybe some day not worry about every little calorie that goes in my mouth. And it would be nice to not be the one that is always complaining about being cold when everyone else is comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I can relate to what you're saying also. My problem is trying to get Drs to listen to getting my levels up there. They're so stuck in their training and not open minded so its hard. I've tried looking at other things that can cause this but it always comes right back to thyroid problem. When Drs told me I was no longer hypothyroid I tried to move on and find other things that could be wrong but it didn't work. So hopefully this year I'll feel better, i'm very determined..even though sometimes I have my days. I get back up.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't know if I posted these labs. I think I had a mix up with the August labs. Well these were from August 2014. T3-124 ng/dL 
(80.0 - 200.0) 
T4(Free) 
0.90 ng/dL 
(0.93 - 1.70) it says my ft is low but still not enough to get started back on thyroid replacement


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Um...if my Free T4 were that low, I would certainly want to be on replacement meds.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah trying to find a good Dr now. Hopefully the one on the 14th will listen. Pray for me.


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Just wanted to update that an old Dr of mine finally called in 30 MCG Levo..I specifically told him no generics. But I'll take what I can get. Also Ocatavia or anyone can you please explain how to understand the ranges? I.E. how do you come up with where my number should be within 3/4 of range? I can't find any info on how to read them. Thanks!


----------



## loveishere (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm trying to stick with one thread to not get anyone confused. I had an ultrasound for my thyroid but still haven't gotten the results.. they would've give them to me only to my Dr? I saw a new Dr and he ran labs for my thyroid and adrenals. (I'll post the labs when I'm on a desktop) Anyway my adrenal function is low and this Dr think its causing my symptoms in fact he believes that I don't have a true thyroid problem but my adrenals are causing my thyroid levels out of whack and starting a supplement would straighten things out..any advice on this and adrenals?


----------

